# Extreme macro of Red Cherries



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://aquariumbg.com/forum/index.php/topic,20091.0/topicseen.html

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's pretty cool. They look kinda creepy that close up.


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

Wow - those are amazingly close-up photographs of the shrimp (and I'm guessing the last one is a snail). Thanks for sharing the link, Niko! =)


----------



## Ruadh (Sep 7, 2008)

How'd ya like to wake up with that staring you in the face!


----------



## Snikerz (Jun 4, 2009)

that is freaky!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

what part of the shrimp is that in the last pic?


----------

